# Gear



## mastarter (May 27, 2014)

So I was thinking of hitting the beach later. As I was thinking of it I realized I didn't know what kind of leaders and or weight to get. I know academy is not the first choice but it is what I can afford today. What should I look for?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

http://m.academy.com/shop/Product_10151_10051_20372_-1__true?color=Yellow&N=20001+20001+97009370
Popping corks for live shrimp
I like using owner #4 treble hooks and i use 30 lb leader. I also put a tiny splitshot about 3 inches above the hook to help keep the shrimp down in the strike zone.

If you want to use artificial buy some 1/8 and 1/4 oz jig heads (H20 express are pretty good) saltwater assassins in chicken of the sea, gulp shrimp in a natural looking color, ttf plastics are good as well


----------

